# Aussenborder befestigen



## qbchillersam (2. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mir mein Zeepter 330 Schlauchboot schon gekauft habe, bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines 12 PS Aussenborders.
Für morgen ist die erste Testfahrt geplant :vik: und ich möchte vorher wissen, was es bei der Befestigung des AB zu beachten gibt.

Der Spiegel des Schlauchis hat eine verstärkte Halterung für den Motor, wo ich diesen einfach fest drangeklemmen werde.

Ich hab nun aber viel von versenkten AB gehört und es wird an vielen Stellen im Internet empfohlen, den Motor zu verbolzen. Das kommt für mich allerdings nicht wirklich in Frage, da ich das Boot immer wieder abbauen muss, weil ich keinen Trailer besitze.

Wie hoch ist denn die reale Gefahr bei 12 PS, dass der Motor sich verabschiedet und gibt es vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit ihn zu sichern?
Andere Tipps sind auch gern gesehen|wavey:


----------



## polarangler (2. August 2015)

*AW: Aussenborder befestigen*

Einfach dran montieren, ordentlich festschrauben. Die Knebelschrauben mit denen du den Motor festschraubst haben fuer gewöhnlich Löcher, die machst du so das beide nach innen zeigen und machst einfach ein Schloss durch damit können sich die Schrauben nicht mehr lösen, locker vibrieren und du bist auf der sicheren Seite. Also normal verlierst du so keinen Aussenbordmotor.

Sowas passiert aber ganz gerne mal wenn man die Tiefe der Gewässer nicht kennt und mit Schwund aufläuft dann wird der Motor nach oben gedrueckt und weg ist er.


----------

